

ESnips: A Story of Hearthache - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/05/esnips-a-story-of-hearthache-for-its-founders-investors-employees/

======
tptacek
Disintigrating personal friendships have killed more startups than divorce
has. The divorces are just more memorable.

